
What I Enjoyed – and Suffered From – Writing ReasonML Code as a Junior Engineer - yukims19
https://medium.com/@yukims19/journey-with-reasonml-as-a-junior-developer-17ee53a25fa7
======
rofrischmann
That was a nice and detailed post on getting started with ReasonML. Thank you,
great job!

I especially like how you told a real story with all the wtf moments in Reason
and all the issues and hard things you encountered instead of just posting how
awesome it is, like usually every one else does.

------
stopachka
Looks like you grew a bunch — I think learning reason is one of the best
things you can do as an engineer, junior or not. The ml concepts can give you
a larger toolbelt for attacking problems

